# Change aisle number of item?



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 18, 2021)

There are some reusable bags at my store that are located in myday in CL15 (as of our remodel we no longer have a Checklane 15)… so these bags are now physically located at GS. How do I update myday so that they’re located at GS (location GS1). I see a button to add a new location but Idk how to remove CL15 as their existing location? Is this even possible/worth it to do?


----------



## Jenim12 (Jul 18, 2021)

Are they store tied (in blue) there or is actual POG (in black) tied to it?


----------



## MrGSTLman (Jul 18, 2021)

Typically if you go into Item Details on the product page in myDay you’ll see the location with a trash can icon underneath. Tap the trash can and it will say “untie from CL15” and you’d hit yes. You can then hit “tie” and then tie it to GS1.

if it’s a POG you’d have to tap the POG (which would be in blue) then untie it from location, then retie to GS1.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 18, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 19, 2021)

Cool - simple question, simple answer.
It all worked.


----------

